# Laptop Lüfter bläst laut im kalten Zustand



## Hawkzton (27. April 2016)

*Laptop Lüfter bläst laut im kalten Zustand*

Hallo zusammen,

der Lüfter eines Laptops bläst beim start oder aus dem Standby heraus, selbst wenn die Temperaturen kalt-normal sind extrem laut.
Dies macht er erst ab dem Windows Lade Bildschirm, sobald man den Netzstecker rein ODER raus steckt, geht es weg und bleibt auch normal laut.

Heißt:
Rechner hochfahren mit Stromkabel -> bläst -> ausstecken hört auf -> einstecken -> bleibt OK
Rechner hochfahren ohne Stromkabel -> bläst -> einstecken hört auf -> ausstecken -> bleibt OK

Jemand ne Idee?  Danke im Voraus

LG
dNy


----------



## AUKMINI (27. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter bläst laut im kalten Zustand*

Moin dNy! Ich hatte mal so ein Phänomen, wenn die ACPI / HAL im Windows nicht richtig erkannt wurde bzw. nicht richtig eingebunden war. In der Hardware-Ansicht schlicht gesagt: Treiber erneuern.... dann Reboot... danach war das Phänomen weg. OB es das bei Dir ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Hawkzton (27. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter bläst laut im kalten Zustand*

Hab mal geschaut, ist wieder so ein Junk Samsung Rechner 2 Jahre Windows drauf mit Standard OS von Samsung -> heißt unmengen an unnötiger Software... acpi treiber sind drin.... das interessante ist für das Modell NP530u4e gibt es keine Treiber für U4C aber schon 

Samsung ATIV Book 5 53U4E X1  (NP53U4E-X1DE) | Support | SAMSUNG Deutschland

nur handbücher...

zusätzliche Energie Software oder Samsung Energie battery bla bla ist nicht drauf, was stören könnte...

Vielleicht war ich auch zu blöd die Treiber zu finden, aber ich würde einfach sagen Windows ist einfach hin!  nach 2 Jahren unerfahrener weiblicher Benutzung, kann man das annehmen 

Danke & Gruß


EDIT:

im abgesicherten Modus ist es ebenfalls!


----------



## flotus1 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter bläst laut im kalten Zustand*

Man könnte es noch mit einem Linux Live-System testen.


----------

